# DIY moving bed filter pressurized AIR CANNON! FREE :)



## djphong (Sep 22, 2013)

<-- watch video in action.

This filter is very easy to make, super efficient, and free 0 Cost
The idea is the pressurized cannon will shoot a burst of air out every 10-15 sec. This process will suck up the water at the base of the bottle and shoot it out at the top.
The moving straw will get air and food from u'r aquarium to feed the bacterial that grow on the straws. Each time the straw contact with another straw it's scrap off a bit of surface area for new bacteria to grow.
While the old bacteria is being suck up by u'r filter leaving Crystal clean water.

required material to make

1. 2 Litter soda bottle
2. 1/2" PVC pipe, 4-6 inch length
3. Rock or biomax, to keep the bottle from floating, also to do some bio filter
4. Bunch of straws, 
5. Candle
6. paper clip
7. Screw driver

Step 1 The bottle

Heat up the tip of the screw driver, and put in bunch of holes at the base of the bottle, and around it, to create water intake.
Hole big enuf to let water in, small enuf to keep the straw & rock or bio max from escaping. Make 1 hole 1/4 inch size for the air tube to go in the base of the bottle.

Step 2 the PVC pipe

burn your candle, and let the wax drip into the 1/2 pvc pipe. basically you want to plug one end of the pipe. the Plug is 1/3 inch thick. Then let it cool.
use u'r paper clip and heat it up at one end. and create little holes in the plugged wax cap. 10-12 little hole is good Enough. Basically.. the hole let air go through, but keep the cut up straw in the bottle.

Step 3. the Media

Add in biomax or rock pebbles into the bottle. about 2 inch base of pebble should do the job of keeping the bottle grounded in u'r aquarium. Its also provide the base for bacteria to grow and clean u'r water.
Add in cut up straws. the straw are cut up 1/2 inch length, this is the cheap version of K1. Its allow bateria to grow on the inner tube surface of the straw, and the new bacteria to constantly grow and scrap off the outer tube. Hence clean water crystal clear.

Step 4.

Put in the air line into the base of the bottle beneath the rock.
Put in the pvc pipe into the top of the bottle 2 inch in, the waxed cap is at the bottom. Adjust it so there is a air pocket to create the pressurized space.

Step 5
seat the bottle in u'r tank. display u'r creativity and genius to others 
its a good conversation piece of explaining its process, and happy DIY.

Ps. You can also add another bottle at the top end and add more media to it if you want u'r tank to be SUPER CLEAN. But i do like the cannon action


----------

